# Horticultural Therapy



## the new me (Jun 12, 2008)

This may sound strange to some of you.. but I think this really works. Horticultural therapy uses plants and nature to improve social, spiritual, physical and emotional wellbeing. 
Over the past few months I've started gardening and I've found it is the best therapy on so many levels. It gets me out of myself and out of the house. The activity and fresh air make me feel better than I think any meds possibly could. And it is also a great way to connect with other people. I've had both my next door neighbors drop by when they saw me out in the garden. And we share our garden with other renters in the same house, so I'm getting to know lots of new people through my garden. Talking about and gardening is so non-threatening, I find conversation flows easily.
But even if you don't have a garden, you can still try horticultural therapy. It's something you can do for yourself. Buy a plant, start a herb box or buy a packet of seeds that appeals to you. Even if you have no idea what you are doing, it is fun to experiement. And it is incredibly fulfilling and amazing to watch your plants grow and to take see how they respond to the care that you give them. 
It may sound a bit flaky, but if you try it, you mind find a whole new passion. At least plants never talk back!


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

I had an indoor plant for, I think, 5 years. She ("Jennifer") was almost like a pet! She, er, died when we moved to a new apartment.  But that was the longest I had kept a plant alive. I used to have an aloe, some sage, and others. It was nice. Maybe I'll get a new one?


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I started a garden too..I actually really enjoy it..right now I have an orange tree that my boyfriend and I named..(we can't have pets in the apartment so for me its the next best thing.)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a couple of plants that have been thriving for a few years. It does help, but I don't see many other people doing stuff like that. They just weed like everybody else.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

In a limited way, I agree that this can be a good thing. I started a garden this year for my b/f's parents and it's really helped me in ways other than dealing with the SA side of my anxiety. Mostly, in the way of just getting me out of the house and doing something productive for someone else but also, in problem solving (found some pests on the zucchini plants and I had to figure out what to do about that). Plus, raising my own plants (flowers, veggie plants, herb plants...) gives me something good to look forward to, seeing heir daily growth, which helps my mood a great deal. 

More than anything, it's helped my depression a lot so there is that :clap I was actually happy when I saw tiny little tomatoes starting to grow earlier this week :boogie :boogie :boogie 

Every little bit helps :boogie


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

I love gardening. I have my own garden with which I am experimenting a bit .


----------



## the new me (Jun 12, 2008)

It's wonderful isn't it? I never knew I could enjoy gardening so much, but when I'm out there digging and weeding it's like time stands still and all is right with the world.
And now, after lots of hard work all spring, we are starting to reap some of the rewards with beautiful strawberries, fresh greens and baby new potatoes... yum! 
It's something I find so satisfying.. and maybe it doesn't seem like it has much to do with SA but I find it calms my anxiety and eases my depression in a way that nothing else does.

happy gardening!


----------

